# P-trap under bathroom sink not lining up



## Sensei (May 17, 2016)

I got new countertops and my P-trap is not lining up. What solutions can I do to fix this? I have read to stay away from flexible P-traps, but this is the only solution I see right now, unless I can find a 45* bend that is only threaded on one side (the pipe at the very wall exit is threaded) and I can take the straight wall pipe out, put that 45 on and cut the straight and then flip the p-trap so it faces towards the wall, but not sure that'll line up either...

Thanks!


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Moved to Plumbing forum.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Tubular slip joint 45° elbow.


----------



## Sensei (May 17, 2016)

rjniles said:


> Tubular slip joint 45° elbow.


I have one, but where does it go? The only thing I could think might work is if I remove the straight pipe from the wall and put the 45 at the wall, then the straight and shorten it, then flip the P trap around so it faces the wall side. The only problem is, the pipe at the very wall side is threaded, as is both sides of the slip joint. I'm not finding a one-sided threaded slip joint 45* and the other side clean. Or, I don't know how to connect 2 threaded pieces together?!

The other sinks were fine.

Thanks


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Cut a short piece (about 2") of tubular pipe and use it to connect the 45 to the trap adapter. That will let you connect the trap to the 45


----------



## Sensei (May 17, 2016)

So you're saying I'd have wall pipe (I think that's called the trap adapter) which is threaded, a 2" piece of unthreaded pipe, then the 45* elbow (threaded both sides), then the other side of the angled wall pipe (~2") to go down to the P-trap which will be rotated probably backwards more?
Otherwise, I don't understand how I can attach the threaded 45* elbow to the threaded trap adapter at the wall - see my pic.

Thanks!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Yes the threaded piece coming out of the walk is the trap adapter. Cut the elbow coming out of the wall in your first picture and leave a 1.5" stub from the wall. Connect the 45 to that.


----------



## Sensei (May 17, 2016)

Got it! Thanks for the help


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Could he also do a 90 coming out of the wall facing left and then face the trap straight back? Then he would just need the appropriate distance from the wall for the 90 and it will line up. Probably less elegant and more bends, but would that be allowed?


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

mikegp said:


> Could he also do a 90 coming out of the wall facing left and then face the trap straight back? Then he would just need the appropriate distance from the wall for the 90 and it will line up. Probably less elegant and more bends, but would that be allowed?


Would you want to snake that?


----------



## Sensei (May 17, 2016)

mikegp said:


> Could he also do a 90 coming out of the wall facing left and then face the trap straight back? Then he would just need the appropriate distance from the wall for the 90 and it will line up. Probably less elegant and more bends, but would that be allowed?


Wouldn't you need 2 90s? One 90 would then put the pipe parallel with the wall and couldn't connect the p-trap or straight pipe to that.

I think frodo's suggestion is the best. Will try that this weekend, if I have time!:biggrin2:


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Sensei said:


> Wouldn't you need 2 90s? One 90 would then put the pipe parallel with the wall and couldn't connect the p-trap or straight pipe to that.
> 
> I think frodo's suggestion is the best. Will try that this weekend, if I have time!:biggrin2:


Yes, that would be two 90's. Didn't sound like a great idea. :vs_cool:
Please post up a pic of your final product.


----------



## Sensei (May 17, 2016)

I'm back. I got strep and it hit my muscles weird and rendered me useless for a week.

OK. I cut a short piece, then my 45*, now I'm stuck again! The only solution I see is to flip the P-trap around and cut a very short angled down pipe section to go on the 45* (see pic, it's a bit tilted but that's just how I was holding it).

Anyone see another solution?

I can't slide the P-trap up any higher because it hit the stopper horizontal nub out of the tailpiece. So the angled down pipe won't reach. Cutting that tailpiece wouldn't do me any good then.

Thanks again..


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Not sure what you are describing but he ere is mine.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Your drain at the wall is too high.
Your solutions are to lower the drain, which means cutting into the wall and drain line. 
Or find a shorter pop up drain assembly for the sink.
Solution 2 is the easiest.


----------



## Sensei (May 17, 2016)

Completed! Looks a bit pretzel-like, but I like pretzels.

Seems to work fine so far (note the pop up hole is above the wall pipe, so I don't think there will be any drain issues with that.

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Accordion tail piece from the sink to the trap would have been the easiest. I used one for 10 yrs and was surprised how clean it kept. Other houses and one personal experience was opposite. But flex can work.


----------



## Sensei (May 17, 2016)

I tried that first @carpdad, but everyone blasted me here and another forum 

But thanks!


----------



## Ghostmaker (Mar 2, 2013)

Dude that looks like a pro did it.. Good JOB!


----------



## SHR Plumber (Aug 20, 2013)

carpdad said:


> Accordion tail piece from the sink to the trap would have been the easiest. I used one for 10 yrs and was surprised how clean it kept. Other houses and one personal experience was opposite. But flex can work.


NO. Just NO. 

Unless one of my clients is interested in buying your house. Then we get an allowance from you, the would-be seller, to re-plumb the home due to really bad, not to mention not code compliant existing plumbing. Any time "accordian" type tubing is found, my clients have always negotiated multi-thousand dollar discounts in order to pay to have the plumbing re-done. :smile:


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

My wallets in my pants pocket therefore thats hitting below the belt. Lets follow the rules.:vs_karate:


----------



## Victor D (Dec 1, 2016)

Sensei said:


> Completed! Looks a bit pretzel-like, but I like pretzels.
> 
> Seems to work fine so far (note the pop up hole is above the wall pipe, so I don't think there will be any drain issues with that.
> 
> Thanks for the tips!


Hi, all. Noob here to the forums. Question on this picture. I have a similar dilemma and I'd like to know the parts terminology so I buy the right thing. It looks like (From the wall) Trap adapter --> *Some slip joint extension* --> *Slip joint 45º elbow* --> Trap arm --> J-trap, etc. The items in red (both in text and picture) are what I need for mine to work, and I want to know what to buy. The angle on my drain in the wall is a bit extreme and I need to bring it out a little. 

Thanks!
Vic

(will post a pic shortly once I'm allowed)


----------



## Victor D (Dec 1, 2016)

These are the parts I need. Proper names of these? 

The one in the back needs to screw on to the male threads on my 1-1/2" trap adapter coming out of the wall


----------

